# Vizio 55-60 good?



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi I was looking to buy a big TV and found the vizios at around 1k I think that about how much I would spend on a TV for now. I much prefer to pick it up local than ordering from the Internet, but if there a better value online then I do it online.
3d is not a must but LCD is it. Dont want a plasma.
It would be on most of the day to watch dish satellite, from time to times DVD's using the PS3 and some gaming.


Vizio M3D550SL $1098 -can pick up local
Vizio M3D550KD $1149 editor choice in PCmag dont know if they are biased or not. - can't pick up local
Vizio M3D550KDE $1165 can't pick up local
Vizio E1i-A3 60" $998 can pick up local.

or is there a better one from another brand at around those prices?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

cloudbuster said:


> Hi I was looking to buy a big TV and found the vizios at around 1k I think that about how much I would spend on a TV for now. I much prefer to pick it up local than ordering from the Internet, but if there a better value online then I do it online.
> 3d is not a must but LCD is it. Dont want a plasma.
> It would be on most of the day to watch dish satellite, from time to times DVD's using the PS3 and some gaming.
> 
> ...


Hello,
On the whole I like Vizio. However, I am not a big fan of how they handle Warranty and post Warranty issues. On the whole, they seem to recommend providing a discount on a newer model as opposed to repair.

Here are some articles about this practice:
http://hdguru.com/vizio-disposable-hdtv-sellers-do-they-have-your-back/5596/
http://hdguru.com/disposable-tvs-vizio-tells-owners-their-sets-are-un-repairable/5485/
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/home_electronics/vizio.html?page=3

For $1000, there are several options being offered at Best Buy. I personally would consider a Panasonic Plasma.
Here is one for $1099 that is a 60 inch:http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Panason...HDTV/4841545.p?id=1218541222563&skuId=4841545
And if you could stretch it to $1299, the ST50 is one of the highest reviewed TV's period and offers an Antireflective Filter, built in WiFi, and more: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&st=4947672

If wanting a LCD, these are all good options:
https://deals.bestbuy.com/tv+amp+ho...+60quot+class++led++1080p++120hz++smart++hdtv
https://deals.bestbuy.com/tv+amp+ho...+60quot+class++led++1080p++120hz++smart++hdtv
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

thank you!
i did saw those plasma model and they seem to be love by the reviewer however I dont feel confident in getting a plasma because it would be my primary TV and mostly use to watch TV and most of the channel have some kind of logo, the wife being home with the baby that mean the TV is gonna be turned on for long hours. 

I see so vizio warranty is a gamble, then it don't matter where you buy it is always a problem?
let say costco or walmart.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

cloudbuster said:


> thank you!
> i did saw those plasma model and they seem to be love by the reviewer however I dont feel confident in getting a plasma because it would be my primary TV and mostly use to watch TV and most of the channel have some kind of logo, the wife being home with the baby that mean the TV is gonna be turned on for long hours.
> 
> I see so vizio warranty is a gamble, then it don't matter where you buy it is always a problem?
> let say costco or walmart.


Hello,
I watch tons of NFL and College Football and logos are pretty much unavoidable and have not even experienced a trace of IR let alone Burn In on my Panasonic Plasma. The vast majority of Plasma Owners have had the same experience. 

I do recommend during the first 100-150 hours of a Plasma to avoid any and all Black Bars and logos, but after this time I do think you would be fine. If buying a Vizio, I would get it at Costco as they do offer a stellar Warranty and you would most likely get a more favorable settlement should something go wrong.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

I will be going to walmart, costco and best buy this saturday and I will be leaving with a TV no matter what 
As soon as I get back I will post what model I choose.
I do remember seeing the TCL 55" at walmart but the color where looking really bad then I remember about the setting they just plug some tv while others they adjust setting.
but anyway most likely would be a vizio or a panasonic who knows.

so the glasses for the panasonic cost around $80? are there cheaper ones that would work? 

If I understand correct costco give you one extra year of warranty and on top I believe the credit card company would give another year. that would be 3 years without buying and extra protection plan nice.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Read your warranties carefully. Most credit cards will extend the manufacturer warranty only, not on top of the costco warranty.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Read your warranties carefully. Most credit cards will extend the manufacturer warranty only, not on top of the costco warranty.


Indeed. And that is why I am somewhat reticent to recommend Vizio.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

cloudbuster said:


> I will be going to walmart, costco and best buy this saturday and I will be leaving with a TV no matter what
> As soon as I get back I will post what model I choose.
> I do remember seeing the TCL 55" at walmart but the color where looking really bad then I remember about the setting they just plug some tv while others they adjust setting.
> but anyway most likely would be a vizio or a panasonic who knows.
> ...


You can actually use Samsung, LG, Sony, and any other 3D Glasses that have the Full3D on the box. Starting in 2012, Panasonic in addition to the above brands and others that use Active 3D Glasses finally allowed being able to use any of the Full 3D Initiative brands. 

This allows you to purchase Samsung's $20 3D Glasses from Best Buy on a Panasonic. While the form factor is not nearly as nice as the Panasonic's, they work fine. Also, you can get the $80 Panasonic 3D Glasses from Amazon for $50 and now that Best Buy prices matches them I do not see why you cannot have them do so on these glasses.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I've had my old Vizio SV470M for 4 + years and its still working strong despite having a washing mean full of water pour through the top of it and out teh bottom of it. The black levels aren't the best but the over all picture is very pleasing to the eye. I purchased mine through Costco which provided a 2 year warranty on the set. That's a longer warranty thats being offered by any display manufacturer.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

The only thing better than this thread and it's questions is the very honest and outstanding accurate replies by the mods!

Also good post by 3dbinCanada, but please remember that everyone who uses a gold Visa or any Amex gets a two year warranty.

Great work!

-Robert


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

yes indeed good info I appreciate the comments/advise.
this is what the card say:


> Extended Warranty doubles the original warranty time period and duplicates the coverage of the
> original manufacturer’s (or U.S. store brand) warranty up to a maximum of twelve (12) months
> on most items you purchase. For products with multiple warranty components, each warranty
> time period will be duplicated up to a maximum of twelve (12) months. Should you fail to properly
> ...


I wonder if it would still ad another year I guess not.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I must say I was remiss in doing so, but I really think it is worth a call to Robert at Value Electronics. The number is 914-723-3344. In addition to selling a wide swath of brands, they offer stellar Customer Service and excellent pricing. Moreover, VE's Value Shootout is a truly amazing event and is covered by many in the AV Press. In addition, unless you live in NY, there is no Sales Tax. With $1000 being a very popular price point, I really think you will not regret the call and the advice you will receive is tops.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

FWIW personally, I would assign a Vizio-branded TV to bedroom duty at best; while Jungle Jack and some others have not had a problem with them as a whole, I would be more comfortable recommending a more "mainstream" brand for a main display (which it sounds like this is based on the screen size of 55 or 60 inches) based on feedback I've received from a plethora of owners and some of my own brief experience. 

Best of luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The latest 58" CinemaWide got 4 out of 5 stars in 4 out of 5 categories from Thomas Norton at Home Theater Magazine. Vizio's are hardly bedroom only displays. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have two Vizio LCD displays used in our bedroom and our home gym. I can't remember their sizes, but I believe they are in the 28-30" range. 


Honestly, they have some severe viewing angle and uniformity issues. I'm not sure if they just put lesser technologies in their smaller displays, but I would definitely say that their overall performance is just so-so. They pale in comparison to my Panasonic and Pioneer plasmas.

If I were in the market for a TV for a living room... I probably would t be looking to Vizio, unless I saw a demo that proved it was on par with others in the price range I was looking at....


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Osage_Winter said:


> FWIW personally, I would assign a Vizio-branded TV to bedroom duty at best; while Jungle Jack and some others have not had a problem with them as a whole, I would be more comfortable recommending a more "mainstream" brand for a main display (which it sounds like this is based on the screen size of 55 or 60 inches) based on feedback I've received from a plethora of owners and some of my own brief experience.
> 
> Best of luck with whatever you choose.


Some mainstream models such as LG have been having reliability problems with their displays. Like I said, my Vizio despite having a washer full of soapy water poor through it has been rock solid.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Honestly, they have some severe viewing angle and uniformity issues. I'm not sure if they just put lesser technologies in their smaller displays, but I would definitely say that their overall performance is just so-so. They pale in comparison to my Panasonic and Pioneer plasmas.


Up until recently, most LCDs paled compared to that of the Kurio and Panasonic plasmas. Only recentky did Panasonic approach the Pioneer's display level.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> FWIW personally, I would assign a Vizio-branded TV to bedroom duty at best; while Jungle Jack and some others have not had a problem with them as a whole, I would be more comfortable recommending a more "mainstream" brand for a main display (which it sounds like this is based on the screen size of 55 or 60 inches) based on feedback I've received from a plethora of owners and some of my own brief experience.
> 
> Best of luck with whatever you choose.


That is an interesting interpretation of my views of this subject as I posted multiple links concerning how Vizio handles Warranty Issues. That aside, their performance is shockingly good. They had a Plasma a few years ago that was silly good and as Mech mentioned folks like TJN have run many Vizio's through the paces and the results speak for themselves.

That being said, I actually linked to "mainstream" brands in my first post as an alternative to the Vizio due to my aforementioned concerns.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Just to add here for those interested. Walmart is open thanksgiving day after 8pm and they are having door busters for their LG 60 inch tv for $688. Good deal for the price and the size of the tv!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

mechman said:


> The latest 58" CinemaWide got 4 out of 5 stars in 4 out of 5 categories from Thomas Norton at Home Theater Magazine. Vizio's are hardly bedroom only displays. :rolleyesno:


I didn't _state as fact that they are bedroom-only_ displays; I stated as _opinion_ that if it were me, based on brief personal experience and feedback I have received from a good amount of others, I personally would relegate them just to a bedroom duty.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> That is an interesting interpretation of my views of this subject as I posted multiple links concerning how Vizio handles Warranty Issues. That aside, their performance is shockingly good. They had a Plasma a few years ago that was silly good and as Mech mentioned folks like TJN have run many Vizio's through the paces and the results speak for themselves.
> 
> That being said, I actually linked to "mainstream" brands in my first post as an alternative to the Vizio due to my aforementioned concerns.


My apologies; I didn't mean for it to come across the way you interpreted it -- I just meant that it seemed as though you were one of the proponents in the semi-pro-Vizio camp warranty issues aside; as you yourself put it above, you found their performance "shockingly good."

The bottom line is this: I didn't state what I stated as fact for people to get angry and think I have no right to even think what I do regarding the Vizio sets; *I am of the opinion that for me, personally, the Vizio displays would only be rightfully at home in one of my bedrooms.* I merely conveyed these feelings -- not to push them on anyone -- as my personal sentiments regarding this brand and what I would do if it were me looking for a display. 

I am going to be in the market, for what it's worth (probably not much), for a 70"-plus screen at some point, and I won't be looking to Vizio in that category (if they even make screens that large; my main consideration is going to be a Sharp LED LCD).


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

3dbinCanada said:


> Some mainstream models such as LG have been having reliability problems with their displays. Like I said, my Vizio despite having a washer full of soapy water poor through it has been rock solid.


If you have been happy with your particular sample, that's all one can ask. I'm happy your Vizio experience has been positive. I still wouldn't consider one for a very large display choice. But that's just me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For the OP, you might want to check out my "This Might Be Worth Waking Up For" Thread as Wal-Mart is selling the $1000 60" LED Backlit LCD for $688 on Black Friday. At that price, it really would be about impossible to beat and would certainly make me less concerned about Warranty issues with the price being that cheap. I would definitely add a Squaretrade Warranty if doing so as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

